# lighttpd 1.4.28



## rblon (Nov 30, 2010)

On one server I am running lighttpd 1.4.28, on another one 1.4.26. Now I want to upgrade the latter, but 

```
#portmanager www/lighttpd
```
tells me the port is up to date.

However, now I am wondering how I have updated the first machine as I am sure I haven't manually downloaded the source code; I think I did *make deinstall* and *make reinstall* in /usr/ports/www/lighttpd/.

Is it currently possible to upgrade to lighttpd 1.4.28 using ports? And if so, how?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2010)

You need to update your ports tree.

Handbook: 4.5 Using the Ports Collection


----------



## rblon (Nov 30, 2010)

That was my initial thought as well, but

```
# portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
```
or am I missing something obvious?

Edit: Guess I should do *portsnap fetch update*... misread the handbook. Trying it now


----------



## rblon (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep that sorts it... thanks!


----------

